# Bumbleboo's Fishes!



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, I'm pretty new here, but I figured I'd post some pictures of my fishes.  I only have 2 fantail goldfish at the moment, but I'll just update this thread I think instead of making a bunch!

Here are my fantails Alfred and Johnson.  (The first picture is their new tank but some pictures will be from their old tank)














































That's it for now!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

The plants will be happier if you take them out of the little baskets. Nice tank.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> The plants will be happier if you take them out of the little baskets. Nice tank.


Oh yes, they are since all out of the baskets (newbie mistake) and I took most of the rockwool off. I also took the arrowhead out of the water once I found out it wasn't a true aquatic.  And thank you!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Saw a small black lion head at luckys for 5.99 a couple of week ago, almost tempted to set up my gold fish tank again...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee they are adorable. I wish I had room for goldies.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Holidays said:


> Saw a small black lion head at luckys for 5.99 a couple of week ago, almost tempted to set up my gold fish tank again...


Awww, cute! Well maybe you should. 



Ciddian said:


> awee they are adorable. I wish I had room for goldies.


Thanks! They are so adorable I agree hehe. Yeah, that's too bad.  Well, maybe sometime in the future?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

You have an extremely cool red lotus. Good gob!


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> You have an extremely cool red lotus. Good gob!


Thanks! Yeah, I love that plant it's so beautiful, and it grows so fast! I have two actually, just the one in the front is HUGE. I got the bulbs on eBay, strangely enough! (The plants are almost 20 dollars at Big Al's, ouch!)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I love that plant it's so beautiful, and it grows so fast! I have two actually, just the one in the front is HUGE. I got the bulbs on eBay, strangely enough! (The plants are almost 20 dollars at Big Al's, ouch!)


I was thinking about buying it on eBay as well. It's like $7-9 there. But I was afraid that it will not grow to a real plant in my lifetime 
How long time ago did you buy this one?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I was thinking about buying it on eBay as well. It's like $7-9 there. But I was afraid that it will not grow to a real plant in my lifetime
> How long time ago did you buy this one?


Yeah, are you looking at the ones from Malaysia or something? I got one from them and it didn't go for me. I got these ones from a guy in Czech Republic...

I've had these ones for about a month maybe.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Yeah, are you looking at the ones from Malaysia or something? I got one from them and it didn't go for me. I got these ones from a guy in Czech Republic...
> 
> I've had these ones for about a month maybe.


I was looking at this: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Red-Tiger-Lotus-...ultDomain_0?hash=item3a4da7c860#ht_5610wt_911

It's great if it's grow so fast


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I was looking at this: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Red-Tiger-Lotus-...ultDomain_0?hash=item3a4da7c860#ht_5610wt_911
> 
> It's great if it's grow so fast


Yeah, I bought from those guys and it went nowhere for me.  Plus it's expensive from him. The guy from Czech it was $1.99 per plant and shipping was $2.50. For the amount that guy is charging you might be better to get it from Big Al's or something for $16.99, at least you're guaranteed a viable plant. 

Yeah! They do grow pretty fast I think.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Here are some updates! A couple of the goldfish in their 46G (man they are hard to get pictures of!)




























My betta, Bea in her 5G (still not a great picture, but what can you do!)








She's so funny! I never knew a fish could recognize a person but... she flares at my roommate, but not at me!

And my Celestial Pearl Danios in their 10G:


























(They were having a brine shrimp festival here...)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, there are perfect pictures and great fishes!

That is a moss-like plant on the pre-last picture?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, there are perfect pictures and great fishes!
> 
> That is a moss-like plant on the pre-last picture?


Thanks! It's so hard to get good pictures of them haha! I hope I can get some better ones soon. 

Oh, that's just a huge mass of java moss! The danios love it.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Damn i want this galaxy danios, so bad, did you buy them BA in Oakville? I went there and they were sold out


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Thanks! It's so hard to get good pictures of them haha! I hope I can get some better ones soon.
> 
> Oh, that's just a huge mass of java moss! The danios love it.


This java-moss is different from one I have.
It looks like stringy moss for me


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Russgro said:


> Damn i want this galaxy danios, so bad, did you buy them BA in Oakville? I went there and they were sold out


Aww! Yeah they are lovely little fish. I saw they had them in when I went to Big Al's Oakville I think 2 days ago? I think they were all gone or hiding though. I actually got mine from Menagerie (during the whole G20 thing, it was insane...).



igor.kanshyn said:


> This java-moss is different from one I have.
> It looks like stringy moss for me


Oh, strange! Did they call yours Java Moss?


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Aww! Yeah they are lovely little fish. I saw they had them in when I went to Big Al's Oakville I think 2 days ago? I think they were all gone or hiding though. I actually got mine from Menagerie (during the whole G20 thing, it was insane...).


I went yesterday and didn't see them, the tank was empty, added another 15 to my harlequin rasboras shoal instead. Maybe I will have to check at Menagrie


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Russgro said:


> I went yesterday and didn't see them, the tank was empty, added another 15 to my harlequin rasboras shoal instead. Maybe I will have to check at Menagrie


Well, Harlequins are nice too!

Yeah, definitely check out Menagerie. I'm not sure about Big Al's but the ones they at Menagerie are tank-raised. Just make sure to give them a call first because I called a few different weeks before they got them in. They get shipments of them on Thursday, so maybe they got some yesterday!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I had some medium & large Goldfish and they eat most of my plants in the tank but your goldies are still small but just keep an eye on them.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I had some medium & large Goldfish and they eat most of my plants in the tank but your goldies are still small but just keep an eye on them.


Oh no! I've definitely had mine destroy some plants completely, and sometimes they eat some of the plants a little bit. But I grow duckweed and feed them that, and try to keep their diet fairly varied, and it seems to keep them off the plants! I hope they don't start eating them though, that'd be sad! I think they like the lotus too much to eat it though, they are always hanging out in there, it's really cute.  They come to the edge of the glass and look at me and then they'll come out to see if I have any food for them, haha!


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Some pictures of Bea.  I want to get some better ones of her soon, she's so cute!

I should get a picture of her when she's inside her coconut house, it's adorable.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

How big is Bea's tank? She looks happy in that tank but would be more happier is she has a BF


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> How big is Bea's tank? She looks happy in that tank but would be more happier is she has a BF


She has a 5 gallon. 

I feel like splitting it down the centre... I would feel bad because she's quite active and likes to swim the length of the tank.

Do they really like having a male betta around (I mean in a different section of course)?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Eehhh... Depends on who you ask, depends on the fish as well. Nice to see other fishies from time to time for stimulation. :3


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Eehhh... Depends on who you ask, depends on the fish as well. Nice to see other fishies from time to time for stimulation. :3


This is true... well, I don't know a lot about bettas (she's the first I've owned), but I showed her a mirror and she kinda got scared. She flared, but then she paled and ran away... so I don't do that anymore (I felt horrible after). 

She seems shy?

She's not shy with me though, and likes to play games (chasing fingers etc.)


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> She has a 5 gallon.
> 
> I feel like splitting it down the centre... I would feel bad because she's quite active and likes to swim the length of the tank.
> 
> Do they really like having a male betta around (I mean in a different section of course)?


Dividing the male & female is a good idea until breeding time. Friend of mine keeps 8 females and one male in a 20gal without any issues but some males are just too aggressive and can not live with females...just like some people who can not live together LOL


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Dividing the male & female is a good idea until breeding time. Friend of mine keeps 8 females and one male in a 20gal without any issues but some males are just too aggressive and can not live with females.


I read something about it being good to have at least a 10 gallon when breeding bettas. Is that true?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> I read something about it being good to have at least a 10 gallon when breeding bettas. Is that true?


That is correct - 10gal with bare bottom and some floating plants the ones with larger leafs are better. Also lots of jars when the male frys gets bigger.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> That is correct - 10gal with bare bottom and some floating plants the ones with larger leafs are better. Also lots of jars when the male frys gets bigger.


I'll think about giving it a go next summer. I'll go back to Frank and get a nice male.  But I'd want all the babies to go to members of the forum... cause I don't think I could give them to Big Al's or something knowing they'd go to people that would put them in bowls or something....


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> I'll think about giving it a go next summer. I'll go back to Frank and get a nice male.  But I'd want all the babies to go to members of the forum... cause I don't think I could give them to Big Al's or something knowing they'd go to people that would put them in bowls or something....


When you go to Frank's store just ask him about breeding bettas. He should be able to give you some tips. Frank is a great guy and I have known him for over 30 years now


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> I'll think about giving it a go next summer. I'll go back to Frank and get a nice male.  But I'd want all the babies to go to members of the forum... cause I don't think I could give them to Big Al's or something knowing they'd go to people that would put them in bowls or something....


+1 

From what I've read goldies will eat most plants except for a few IIRC are anubius and some I can't remember right now. Nice tanks. For plants it would be cheaper if you bought off members here. It's like 50% the cost of BA's plant cost if not a little cheaper.

Also more likely to not get any snails with your plants.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> When you go to Frank's store just ask him about breeding bettas. He should be able to give you some tips. Frank is a great guy and I have known him for over 30 years now


Sure! Yes, he seems like a really nice fellow. He started talking to me a little bit about breeding bettas when I went to get Bea, because I think he thought I was breeding her. 

I wonder would it be easy to find homes for the bettas through here?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> +1
> 
> From what I've read goldies will eat most plants except for a few IIRC are anubius and some I can't remember right now. Nice tanks. For plants it would be cheaper if you bought off members here. It's like 50% the cost of BA's plant cost if not a little cheaper.
> 
> Also more likely to not get any snails with your plants.


Yeah, I looked up ones they are less likely to eat.  Though they've started attacking my Tiger Lotus...... But I think it's because I haven't been giving them as much veggies as usual.

They don't touch the anacharis or Java they won't eat either because of the bitter taste. I have a ton of baby javas that I'm going to put in there soon. 

And yeah, but most people are far from me, so the gas price evens it up. So I get them on eBay for very cheap.  But it's hard to find good ones on there.

Definitely there is better selection within the members...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Sure! Yes, he seems like a really nice fellow. He started talking to me a little bit about breeding bettas when I went to get Bea, because I think he thought I was breeding her.
> 
> I wonder would it be easy to find homes for the bettas through here?


If you sell them cheap it will go but if free it will go very fast


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> If you sell them cheap it will go but if free it will go very fast


That's good, I'd be willing to give them away to good homes.

My biggest problem is getting attached to them and wanting to keep them.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> That's good, I'd be willing to give them away to good homes.
> 
> My biggest problem is getting attached to them and wanting to keep them.


I hear ya but the next batch will be easier


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I hear ya but the next batch will be easier


True! I guess it would get easier.

I'd like to breed my Celestial Pearl Danios one day too.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> True! I guess it would get easier.
> 
> I'd like to breed my Celestial Pearl Danios one day too.


Yes CPD are always in demand. Seem like you like small and cute fishy


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Yes CPD are always in demand. Seem like you like small and cute fishy


Yeah, they're beautiful little fish, so I can understand why. 

I do! I'm not a fan of cichlids and larger fish like that really. I think they're fascinating but I'm not sure I'd like to own them as much as I like the smaller fishes.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Yeah, they're beautiful little fish, so I can understand why.
> 
> I do! I'm not a fan of cichlids and larger fish like that really. I think they're fascinating but I'm not sure I'd like to own them as much as I like the smaller fishes.


Those bigger cichlids gives anywhere from 300 to 1000 frys...you need lots of big tank to grow them out. Last winter my beloved 34" koi pass away and she was about 20years old She was always the center of attention when ever people come over to see my pond.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Those bigger cichlids gives anywhere from 300 to 1000 frys...you need lots of big tank to grow them out. Last winter my beloved 34" koi pass away and she was about 20years old She was always the center of attention when ever people come over to see my pond.


Aww... I'm sorry to hear that.  Koi, now there's a big fish I like! I hope I can have an awesome pond for koi one day... Do you have any pictures of your koi?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Aww... I'm sorry to hear that.  Koi, now there's a big fish I like! I hope I can have an awesome pond for koi one day... Do you have any pictures of your koi?


My bad I did not take any pics but I know my sister took some pictures of that big koi. I will try and get it from her but I will take some picture of my pond and koi sometime next week. I am just re-doing some of the landscape.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> My bad I did not take any pics but I know my sister took some pictures of that big koi. I will try and get it from her but I will take some picture of my pond and koi sometime next week. I am just re-doing some of the landscape.


I would love to see!!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Yes CPD are always in demand. Seem like you like small and cute fishy


IIRC CPD's from Miyamar (total sp) have a export ban on them IIRC 2yrs ago from over fishing of them I think. I read about it before. It'll be good if hobbyists can breed and seed others who wants it and raise a population of them so who knows if they go extinct or low supplies from thier home land we could retun cative breed ones back.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep! That's true. I also read they found more colonies too, which is good. But yes, breeding them > wild capture in my books. 

P.S. It's Myanmar I think.


----------

